# Sinkhole in my yard



## Semi-Pro (Jan 2, 2015)

Got a big sinkhole in the yard under the deck, It is collapsing and the hole is a few feet from the house, I need to find someone to dig out the old dirt and construction debris, and fill in with good dirt. I can fix the deck. The sinkhole starts about 4 feet from the house. Can't find anyone that deals in this area. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jan 2, 2015)

That's scary!!! The one in Tifton ate a whole parking lot and a few cars. It even had it's own facebook page for awhile!! But, seriously be careful!!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 2, 2015)

a few from searching in google with georgia sinkhole repair

http://cmresidential.com/portifolio/sink-holes/

http://www.bclgroupinc.com/Sink-Holes.html

http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/news/2012/jun/07/daly-what-do-if-sinkhole-appears-your-yard/

http://www.atlantaplumbingcontractor.net/sinkholes.php


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 2, 2015)

I was calling foundation repair cause it was so close to the house, They did not want to mess with it. I will try these next thanks.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 2, 2015)

Perfect This is what i was looking for. Now I can give the real picture to my wife who thinks this is no big deal. Just talked to a man about upwards of $20,000.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't call it a sinkhole. Or give information as to it's supposed contents or actions. You want a hole dug then filled.


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Jan 2, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> Don't call it a sinkhole. Or give information as to it's supposed contents or actions. You want a hole dug then filled.



So you recommend with holding information in hopes that the contractor under bids and the Op gets a "deal". 
That is sure to go well. 
A win win would be to find a small time grading guy (insured) that will do it on time and materials. No telling what may lie at the bottom. Most likely a large stump would be my guess.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 2, 2015)

It is most likely from when the house was built. Do you think the builder would have dug the hole for trash where there would be foundation issues?  I highly doubt it.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 2, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> It is most likely from when the house was built. Do you think the builder would have dug the hole for trash where there would be foundation issues?  I highly doubt it.



I don't, I have framed houses where the pit was right next to the house.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 2, 2015)

I could do it all my self, but time is a problem. Renting an excavator at $600 a day, dumptruck, and a roller. I would have to take some time off of work. Ideally I want to dig a pit in the back take the debris from the sink hole and put in the pit, fill it back in with the good dirt. demo the deck and start over. I am hoping to find someone to do the work that has the equipment. It would probably be less than for me to rent it and do it myself.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 2, 2015)

I wouldn't call a foundation repair company then. Even a sink hole company....because at the end of the day, you merely want a pit excavated and filled in.


----------



## Napi (Jan 3, 2015)

Where is Smalltown? Around here there are guys that hang around a local store wanting to work for cash. I have a backhoe, but you could rent a small excavator for much less than $600. It's probably not a "sinkhole" like most think of, but like was mentioned, a construction debris pit. shouldn't be no more than 8-10 ft deep.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 3, 2015)

nearly every depression I see in peeps yards is related to construction materials. I guess I am lucky, mine is in the far corner of my backyard. As mentioned, don't call contractors and proclaim its a sinkhole...its most likely rotted construction debris. Sounds like a bobcat may even be the ticket. $75 per hr my guess?
Better double check the location of your utilities before major digging is done and be picky about the new grade / slope to keep water away from your home. Good luck.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 3, 2015)

Napi said:


> Where is Smalltown? Around here there are guys that hang around a local store wanting to work for cash. I have a backhoe, but you could rent a small excavator for much less than $600. It's probably not a "sinkhole" like most think of, but like was mentioned, a construction debris pit. shouldn't be no more than 8-10 ft deep.


zebulon


westcobbdog said:


> nearly every depression I see in peeps yards is related to construction materials. I guess I am lucky, mine is in the far corner of my backyard. As mentioned, don't call contractors and proclaim its a sinkhole...its most likely rotted construction debris. Sounds like a bobcat may even be the ticket. $75 per hr my guess?
> Better double check the location of your utilities before major digging is done and be picky about the new grade / slope to keep water away from your home. Good luck.



I don't think a bobcat will do it, a back hoe would be better suited i think. And I agree It is probably construction debris or lot clearing debris. If is is lot debris I am concerned that it may go under the house. sinkhole is the most common term used for these.


----------



## Napi (Jan 3, 2015)

A little too far for me. If you were closer, I'd give you a hand. You should be able to check around and find someone with a hoe or small excavator. Try to find someone who doesn't do it for a living. But really, if the deck is out of the way, you could probably dig it out in a couple hours with a small excavator. Rent it by the hr or half day. Good luck!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 3, 2015)

How old is the house? Depending on age,may just be rootballs left. so a small backhoe may not be big enough!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 3, 2015)

Napi said:


> A little too far for me. If you were closer, I'd give you a hand. You should be able to check around and find someone with a hoe or small excavator. Try to find someone who doesn't do it for a living. But really, if the deck is out of the way, you could probably dig it out in a couple hours with a small excavator. Rent it by the hr or half day. Good luck!


thanks, this is what i am hoping. i am going to just call the deck a total loss and demo it.



shakey gizzard said:


> How old is the house? Depending on age,may just be rootballs left. so a small backhoe may not be big enough!


1997.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 3, 2015)

has anyone had to deal with this before?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 5, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> It is most likely from when the house was built. Do you think the builder would have dug the hole for trash where there would be foundation issues?  I highly doubt it.




i don't. one of the local builders was notorious for burying his building debris in the yards of houses he built or in a vacant lot nearby. it wouldn't surprise me at all for houses to be built on top of a pit. no way they could keep up with where each pit was dug. 


im sure he saved maybe a hundred bucks doing this and  now these homeowners have to spend thousands to fix it. 

and people still wonder why its illegal to do stuff like this.  

T


----------



## rayjay (Jan 5, 2015)

I rented a Takeuchi 125 excavator for a couple of days and the total bill was under $800 including delivery and pickup and normal damage protection, etc. I was digging up some good sized stumps and moving some dirt and anything smaller than the 6000 lb 125 would not have been adequate for getting the stump/root balls out of the holes. Even then I had to hook on a stout chain and drag them out. The arm would not lift them.


----------



## tad1 (Jan 5, 2015)

several homes in my neighborhood had sinking areas from buried debris.  My next door neighbor called his builder and they came out with heavy equipment and dug out some HUGE timber out of the sink hole and refilled it.  I walked over and the hole was at least 8 ft deep probably deeper with big tree and debris in it.  His home had been built at least 15 years prior.  I believe there are laws, statute of limitations, etcetera involving situations like these.  It would surely be worth considering locating the builder if they are still solvent.


----------



## mattech (Jan 7, 2015)

Have you contacted your homeowners insurance.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 7, 2015)

mattech said:


> Have you contacted your homeowners insurance.



please don't do that, they may consider it an attempt at a claim!

For insurance to be covered, it must be "sudden and accidental"...I used to sell insurance. This was not sudden or any sort of accident.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 7, 2015)

*$275/ day*

You could rent a mini- excavator for about $250 - $275 per day.
I just priced them, because I was considering doing my own sewer drain pipe repair. And it was 5 feet deep in my front yard.

But ultimately I found a plumbing company that did it. They had their own 7,000 lb. mini-excavator that made short work of the project.

I hope you find what you are looking for.  Some local grading contractor or sewer / septic tank company probably has all the equipment.  Maybe you can call around and ask them to bid on the project, and maybe they'll give you a discount if they can do it on their schedule. It doesn't sound like anything too time-sensitive on your end. That trash pit's been decomposing for decades.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 9, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> It is most likely from when the house was built. Do you think the builder would have dug the hole for trash where there would be foundation issues?  I highly doubt it.



Last one I had in Rockdale did.

Not close to the house (way in the back yard).
I bought the house , not built it but I suspected a "trash hole" or whatever.. Had it filled in when I had it put on grade for the swimming pool..

Anyhooo..

Belenda Skelton on WSB has some buds that do that kind of work. I DON'T think she would endorse anything she didn't have experience with.

Check out her web-site(s)..
Somebody on there she knows can "fix" it.

Don't let it go.. It will only get worse.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 10, 2015)

WE have two sinkholes in our backyard.  Being as the subdivision is built in on old pine plantation, I'm sure it's filled with old logs and stumps and building debris.  

I sure wish we had completely dug it out, and fill it in when we moved in 20 years ago.  We have put several DUMP TRUCK loads of material, including red clay, into the hole and it's still there.  We would have been money ahead to rent the right equipment (or hire it done), and the hole filled properly.  The biggest hole is about 15 feet from the house, and it has been as deep as 4 feet to the top of the fill -- too deep to drive a truck through.


----------



## GA native (Feb 6, 2015)

Demo the deck first, and the job gets significantly cheaper and easier.


----------

